
Ask HN: Next step after GitHub Pages? - catskull
I currently host my blog and a small web store on github pages. It&#x27;s worked very well for me, I love the ease of use of jekyll and simply pushing code to a repo for updates. Their web interface is nice, I can even make quick edits on the road with my phone.<p>I always like to have a contingency plan though, so my question is what are the other options out there? I&#x27;m more than willing to pay. Is there anything that gives me the ease of use and flexibility for github pages? The last thing I want to do is maintain a server!
======
detaro
this comes up quite often, most recently
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13021722](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13021722)

~~~
catskull
Thanks!

------
chmaynard
I've been wondering the same thing. As the number of posts on my blog
increases, I will want features such as an index and tags. At that point, I
may consider migrating to blogspot.

